
This photo of the new Bentley Mulsanne is 53.1B pixels large - mohanrajn84
http://www.bentleymotors.com/en/apps/look-closer.html
======
kozak
Not really 53.1B pixels if you can't pan the image.

~~~
noonespecial
Indeed. I was very disappointed not to be able to see the details of the
bridge construction instead of a silly logo a Brother sewing machine from
WalMart could make. Me thinks the whole thing is a forced perspective cheat,
heavy on the photoshop, not a giant photo.

